# Shrubhill House, Leith Walk, Edinburgh



## fhuv38yh5 (May 17, 2010)

This building I believe used to house the social work department of Edinburgh City Council.
The image on Google Street view looks like it was to be converted to "Unite" student flats, however after ripping the windows out, not much seems to have happened.

The broken windows around the back with glass covering the ground












fuse boxes and such just inside the door to the left











plenty graffiti just inside said windows






Down to the lower ground floor





















This was a tad unnerving





"This lift's taking ages" written across the bottom of the doors






The floors all looked much the same, open plan with the windows removed






And then up to the roof, some vibrant graffiti up here











A piece of what may be scaffolding outside






Since this is my first location report, any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## krela (May 17, 2010)

Did you draw those photos?

WAAAAAAY too much HDR for my liking.


----------



## Faing (May 18, 2010)

i like the pics, more digital art than photos rthough eh? i usually hate grafiti but some of that isn,t to bad.nice work all the same, thank you


----------



## JEP27 (May 18, 2010)

It feels like we are going through buildings on a computer game. It is quite cool.


----------



## wolfism (May 18, 2010)

I think the extreme processing reflects the state of the buildings … wrecked but photogenic.


----------



## fhuv38yh5 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks you guys, nice to see one of my first reports going down well .

Having said that, most of the comments for my other post seem to be people up in arms about extreme use of HDR, so safe to say it'll be getting pulled back a bit in future.


----------

